# What do we do for a living?



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonder if our personalities take us to certain jobs roles and dogs lol 

I'm a Business Development Manager/Sales Manager for a Tech Company, sell Testing Software and WAN emulators. Gripping stuff hey............................ On top of all the usual sales stuff I have to deal with very geeky people who use words and terminology that make my ears bleed  Sales and Developers ain't a natural fit  What do you's all do?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Chief Sub Editor at a newspaper. In charge of designing the paper, doing headlines, making sure stories are accurate etc. I lead a department of around 20 sub editors. Because it's a morning paper, I work four evenings a week, so leaves me plenty of time during day to spend with Daisy


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Too much for not enough money? 

I'm a veterinary receptionist, one job sees me working in a small animal clinic, the other job sees me working the emergency shift in a small animal hospital. 

Seriously, too much work, not enough pay! But I genuinely love my job and in 5 years of doing it, I can honestly say that I've never woken up and thought that I don't want to go to work that day. Can't put a price on that I guess.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Chief Sub Editor at a newspaper. In charge of designing the paper, doing headlines, making sure stories are accurate etc. I lead a department of around 20 sub editors. Because it's a morning paper, I work four evenings a week, so leaves me plenty of time during day to spend with Daisy


See now I'd never of guessed that


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Scientist no one ever believes me, apparently im not serious enough........ :tongue_smilie:

Ive only been doing it 12 years and have a masters in cancer biology 

Maybe I should start wearing a lab coat and safety specs to the pub!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a night roaming palliative carer, which sounds fancier than it is :lol: Although we are affectionately known as 'The vampires' 

I also run my own business which i want to do full time eventually


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am a Water Hygiene Engineer which means we deal with with means and ways to control and eliminate Legionella from water systems. It's certainly not glamorous as I can spend my days in public toilets, boiler houses, roof spaces etc but on the other hand I can get lovely jobs. I recently had one where I had to take a water sample from a small lake in the Peak District so I had a lovely scenic drive then a lovely walk along footpaths to my destination.

I work alone and have my own van 24/7 so I always have the option to take the dogs with me if necessary and I have done in the past. Not really an option in summer though for obvious reasons and in winter the van gets very cold when left so it's rare they do actually come with me. It's quite a flexible job too and I manage my own workload so getting back to the dogs is never a problem.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I work as a carer in a nursing home.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

OH runs a catering company and I'm employed by him. I do the admin so I'm at home a lot, especially during the day and I mostly go into work in the evenings


----------



## KME2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm a modern foreign languages teacher


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Scientist no one ever believes me, apparently im not serious enough........ :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Ive only been doing it 12 years and have a masters in cancer biology
> 
> Maybe I should start wearing a lab coat and safety specs to the pub!


Never would have guessed that either


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay I want a new job everyone has cool jobs


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I work as an admin assitant at an Independent Financial Advisers...not cool (Meezy) or exciting, but my colleagues and boss are all lovely


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Okay I want a new job everyone has cool jobs


you can have mine, I HATE mine or more so who i work for


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow there's some interesting jobs on this thread, I feel quite boring.

I'm retired now (for the last four years), used to work as a bookkeeper for an accountant in the village. It was great as I mainly worked from home which was good for the dogs, clients sent me their accounts on a regular basis. Sometimes I spent a few days in an office sorting muddles out. Quite glad I'm not doing it anymore as the changing rules and regs regarding vat were beginning to get to me.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Finishing up my philosophy PhD, after which, I'll be thrown into the unstable academic job market. That said, an academic job should allow me a fair bit of time at home with the dogs. 

I don't think I'd fare very well doing anything that requires interacting with too many people - it would mentally drain me. But then, I am probably an undiagnosed Aspie (v. particular interests / hate disruption to routine / things must be ordered in certain ways ... I could go on!).

*If* academia doesn't work out right away, I'm thinking about doing some, say, local dog walking, just to keep things ticking over.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

I work in a pet shop  it's rubbish wages but I enjoy it. I'd like to do more photography though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Retired*


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a freelance writer so I get to work from home. I mainly write about Apple and web design


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a psychotherapist. I have dreams of doing some extra training, when I have the time, in animal assisted therapy and involving Maggie if and when appropriate with private clients


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm an Information Analyst for a private company, with NHS trusts being our customers.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Wonder if our personalities take us to certain jobs roles and dogs lol
> 
> I'm a Business Development Manager/Sales Manager for a Tech Company, sell Testing Software and WAN emulators. Gripping stuff hey............................ On top of all the usual sales stuff I have to deal with very geeky people who use words and terminology that make my ears bleed  Sales and Developers ain't a natural fit  What do you's all do?


I am on the opposite side of this - I am the cow that moan at everyone for not giving me

what I thought I wanted 
that I wanted yesterday
that developers cant develop..



Oh and i want the option to change my mind at the very last minute...

:crazy:

At least thats what the developers tell me when they dont deliver what I had asked for months ago...

My dog gets grumpy if you dont give him something he wants too...

So yes - definitely a parallel there...


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Another scientist here 
I work for one of those evil pharmaceutical companies...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I work in a short term Children's Home with teenagers ages 12-18, up to four of them who come in on an emergency basis and can stay up to 12 weeks. They come to our place if nobody else can take them at that time, if they have criminal behaviour, behavioural difficulties, too many risks associated with them etc. I love it, but sadly there are long hours so it does impact on my energy and the time I get to spend with Kes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nothing at the minute  should be starting a job in customer service at the end of the month.

Studying for an environmental science degree, then environmental management masters


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I used to be a jewellery designer/maker until my illness came along, I no longer have the strength in my hands to use the tools, nor can I sit for long enough to make a pair of earrings let alone make a living! I am now officially a professional internet surfer/daytime Tv peruser, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone,its so boring,if I have to see one more re-run of Jeremy blooming Kyle, I won't be held responsible for my inactions! Its enough to drive you bonkers! :crazy:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I am housewife. The most boring, rewarding, lonely and odd job ever.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm a qualified nurse which I did from leaving school (apart from a few years when I worked for social services in London) until about 15 yrs ago. Gave it up to be my OH's business partner - he is a chartered surveyor/valuer so I do all the admin/long report typing/book keeping etc etc. I'm based at home so get to spend lots of time with the dogs and can work when it suits me so sometimes I do other stuff during the day and work all evening as its pretty much all done on line these days.


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a shared lives carer. Don't worry, no-ones every heard of it either 
It's a bit like a foster carer for adults with learning disabilities, so we have someone living with us and others who come in for anything between a few hours or a few days


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Never normally answer these threads but hey... 

After studying a degree in Geographic Information Systems I work as a Systems Support Assistant within the railway industry. 

Providing 1st line support to customers (External/ internal) and maintaining data integrity / ensuring train report to our mainframe.

I genuinely really enjoy my job- been there 6 years now since leaving university. 

As to whether it matches my personality... That's anyone's guess...


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm retired :biggrin5: whooo-hooo! The dogs have voted me full-time attendant on their every wish, best career move I ever made.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am a qualified nurse but am currently studying to be a personal trainer .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

My main job was as a Hotel Manager of Hotels...long story short got in a argument with the owner and laid off after 13 or so years with them..oh well since then I have worked in small engine repair (could not handle the gasoline fumes) in a small locally owned pet supply store (which I actually liked a lot) I left to help a friend for 6 months start her own company. My son died during this last job and I did nothing for quite awhile except attend court. Now I work for the local convenience store but in their liquor section. So I sell booze part time.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am a hypnotherapist I treat people with anxiety and depression Have done this job self employed for over 40 years now


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Im a Bakery assistant!!! Yes it really is as boring as it sounds! 

Hopefully new begging's are on the horizon as far as jobs go.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I am a qualified nurse but am currently studying to be a personal trainer .


me too! (well, except the personal trainer bit...Im way too unfit!LOL)
Been working on the wards for 15yrs now.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Driving Instructor. Previous to that (13 years ago!) I have been a credit controller (hated it!) and a payroll manager (quite enjoyed it!) I do love my job as a driving instructor as it fits in with kids and dog and pays well for little hours.


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm a dog walker!

I have a psychology degree and would have loved to do a masters in animal psychology (I didn't realize when I was applying that I could have done a scientific animal behaviour degree to begin with! )

I have had so many odd jobs, I worked in Madame Tussauds for a while as a photographer, I was a school photographer, I have worked in shops on and off for about 8 years while at school and uni and I have also been a tax collector!!

I have to say I love my dog walking!  It can be stressful and working alone is tough at times but it is one of the best life decisions I have made 

I also care for my mum part time too. We have a dialysis machine at home and I can put her on the machine after I have finished my dog walks for the day so they fit together nicely


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Chauffeur/Engineer/Truck Driver/Liason Officer and now I've taken time out and to be an innovator. :wink:
Currently rebuilding/renovating/extending an old house finnish style log house.:001_smile:

Oh, and dog sitter/guardian.:wink:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> me too! (well, except the personal trainer bit...Im way too unfit!LOL)
> Been working on the wards for 15yrs now.


Been qualified for 15 years but after the Army no other job really appealed.so a change it is to be. I spend most of my spare time moving around so why not harness my love of it .


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow. Some interesting jobs here. 

I'm a dressmaker. I make competition gowns for dancers....some of them world champions. . I'm self employed and work for one company two days a week then at home the rest. 
Just think strictly come dancing and dancing on ice. 

Been doing it for 27 years and I bloody love it and all the sparkles that go along with it too. Never done anything else though and probably couldn't. Lol.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hospital doctor. Going back next week after a year being a cancer patient instead. Eeeeeeeek


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm a design manager mostly designing books, websites and digital products for schools and I'm studying for an MA in graphic design and typography so I geek out about typefaces and design and hoping to start lecturing when I graduate. Proud to say I've never used Windows and very lucky to do something I love.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

agrumpycow said:


> I'm a shared lives carer. Don't worry, no-ones every heard of it either
> It's a bit like a foster carer for adults with learning disabilities, so we have someone living with us and others who come in for anything between a few hours or a few days


I have I have!!!! It was an option for a collegues sister when she developed dementia.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

married to a farmer.

I am a hypnotherapist and specialise in past life regression as a treatment.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nothing at the moment for me, I was working with horses until I had LO then realised the job I did, planned to do for the rest of my life and went to college to do does not work when your a single parent as my hours were 6 til 6 every day. 

I help run a couple of the big 2 day events at a nearby arena which I love, I get to see and speak to a lot of very well known riders. but I don't get paid for that. though it is something I would love to do and get paid for

I really would love to go into the business side of horses (less hours and risk) but I also would like to be a teacher. it's hard to find something you really want to do when you have had your dream job, though I will probably work in a shop or similar for a while once LO starts school until I decide


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Nothing at the moment for me, I was working with horses until I had LO then realised the job I did, planned to do for the rest of my life and went to college to do does not work when your a single parent as my hours were 6 til 6 every day.
> 
> I help run a couple of the big 2 days events at a nearby arena which I love, I get to see and speak to a lot of very well known riders. but I don't get paid for that. though it is something I would love to do and get paid for
> 
> I really would love to go into the business side of horses (less hours and risk) but I also would like to be a teacher. *it's hard to find something you really want to do when you have had your dream job*, though I will probably work in a shop or similar for a while once LO starts school until I decide


That is exactly how I felt when I left the army .


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

For the last 6 years I've been a cocktail bartender/ bar supervisor. Last month I sort of changed my career. I still work in the same big restaurant I've been in for the last 2 years, but now am a PA/Christmas coordinator (Yes! we are already getting christmas party bookings!). I've also been volunteering on a mental health help line and as a befriender to elderly people with dementia. I have an honours degree in psychology and now gained a masters in global mental health. Hoping to eventually get into counselling or clinical psychology with children.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I am a pharmacy technician. I have two part time jobs - my main job is Dsipensary Manager for a Mental Health Trust (a 3 days a week job-share) and my other job is working in a city-centre phamacy two night a week. (That's why you'll hear me talking about my 13 hours shifts ...)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

In the company of very clever people  Do you know I don't think anyone's job has made me go "oh yeah I can just imagine them doing that" :mellow:


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I have had to many jobs :lol:

Working as a farm hand (age 13 - 16 for my Uncle, then again after college away from home which I have told the story of, there were cows, sheep, geese as you would expect but also dogs which made it a pretty sad job and not one to keep  ) 

Animal care assistant in a pet shop

Stable hand

And now dog walker / pet sitter


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> That is exactly how I felt when I left the army .


The competitions I work at a couple times a year are like coming home for me, I cant explain it to people it just feels completely right. my friends say I'm crazy lol


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

I take helicopters apart, then put them back together again ready for our forces to do what they need to do!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Meezey said:


> In the company of very clever people  Do you know I don't think anyone's job has made me go "oh yeah I can just imagine them doing that" :mellow:


Heh heh - in my dreams I'm a successful writer who has won the Man Booker prize several times. In reality I'm a pharmacy technician who has sold one poem and a couple of short stories and is just waking up to the realisation that publishing a kindle book is free ... and here's me with a pile of manuscripts ...  Is that any nearer to what you imagined?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dog trainer, walker and pet sitter on the side while working at Subway as some other form of steady income since right now we're trying to build our business back up after a mess of caos from website to logo problems. Hopefully once that's all sorted and business picks back up I won't need to make sandwhiches for crazy people anymore


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a vet.

No idea if it matches my personality. :huh:

Loads of cool jobs on here. :thumbup:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a teacher specialising in Autistic spectrum disorders - now semi retired and just working two days a week in my local special school with severely autistic teenagers.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a veterinary nurse


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a student nurse (adult). Halfway through now and when qualified I hope to work in A&E.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm the tea time cook for a care home. I like it actually, I thought of actually taking care of the old people but this works well.
Before that I was a pre-school assistant.
Yes I get on better with kids and old people .


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Meezey said:


> In the company of very clever people  Do you know I don't think anyone's job has made me go "oh yeah I can just imagine them doing that" :mellow:


Are you trying to say that I do not come across as an empathetic, thoughtful, supportive individual, with great knowledge, training, and insight?! You can be so cruel sometime Meezey. So cruel.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I work part time as a Social Worker in Child Protection.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Alice Childress said:


> Are you trying to say that I do not come across as an empathetic, thoughtful, supportive individual, with great knowledge, training, and insight?! You can be so cruel sometime Meezey. So cruel.


Ummmmmm well ummmm


----------



## plantsman (Feb 6, 2014)

I grow plants, then try to sell them to people like you. Mmm... better at the growing than the selling I think.

At least it means that I can have my dog with me at work nearly all the time. And my staff of one brings her dog (or at the moment one of her parents dogs) in to work most of the time too. Anyone want to visit a plant nursery full of Border Collies???


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Meezey said:


> In the company of very clever people  Do you know I don't think anyone's job has made me go "oh yeah I can just imagine them doing that" :mellow:


I thought mine would, no big surprises .what did you imagine?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

KME2014 said:


> I'm a modern foreign languages teacher


*Puts hand up* Me too, Miss, me too! What languages do you teach?


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I design and Manufacture DC Power backup Switch Tripping and Standby systems for applications in Automotive, Telecommunications, Petro Chemical, Broadcasting and the Power industry.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I thought mine would, no big surprises .what did you imagine?


I kinda knew your job


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Meezey said:


> I kinda knew your job


Oh yes  . All the excitement over Kilo has pickled my tiny brain  .


----------



## TheRedStuff (Jul 7, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Scientist no one ever believes me, apparently im not serious enough........ :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Ive only been doing it 12 years and have a masters in cancer biology
> 
> Maybe I should start wearing a lab coat and safety specs to the pub!


This is amaze amazeballs. I believe you, bring a fellow member of the ginge club


----------



## TheRedStuff (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm a stay at home mum at the minute. Nothing exciting. I love it though x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Scientist no one ever believes me, apparently im not serious enough........ :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Ive only been doing it 12 years and have a masters in cancer biology
> 
> Maybe I should start wearing a lab coat and safety specs to the pub!


Anything is possible owning a ginger dog..but to be safe I'd wear the lab coat and safety specs .


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

I work as a kennel welfare assistant at a dog rescue centre (posh name for kennel maid. 
I love it every day is different and get to do a fair bit of behavioural work to


----------



## JunoLab (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm an archivist, and at the moment am City Archivist for York, which means I look after 800 years worth of manuscripts and documents about the city's history. Not much else you can do with a Medieval History degree!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

JunoLab said:


> I'm an archivist, and at the moment am City Archivist for York, which means I look after 800 years worth of manuscripts and documents about the city's history. Not much else you can do with a Medieval History degree!


Wow! That sounds really interesting. I love History, its fascinating I think.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a banker. I've done it for 10 years. 

That's what pays the bills.
My passion is running The Chinese Crested Club of GB Rescue. 

Wow some really cool jobs and everyone's are interesting in one way or another.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

JunoLab said:


> I'm an archivist, and at the moment am City Archivist for York, which means I look after 800 years worth of manuscripts and documents about the city's history. Not much else you can do with a Medieval History degree!


That sounds like a fabby job!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm a writer! Soon to be a publisher AUTHOR! (Sorry, I'm excited!)

I design and publish websites for myself, and I'm starting to specialise in putting together cheap sites for small businesses who know their jobs, but can't articulate it too well. The one for the scrap metal yard was fun!! Soon to be doing one for a gardening business in exchange for cutting back some trees in my garden. 

I was Head of IT in a large Housing Association, but was pushed out 18 months ago. Best thing to ever happen. I got redundancy and early release of pension which meNs I've enough to get by, and can keep busy doing what I want. 

I think I'm the world's worst boss though - I still start work at 8am each day!


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a primary teacher.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jp kp said:


> I take helicopters apart, then put them back together again ready for our forces to do what they need to do!


Where are you or is it a secret? My hubby wants to know whether or not you are currently keeping him flying .


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Ummmmmm well ummmm


rrr: rrr: rrr:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Alice Childress said:


> rrr: rrr: rrr:


 you is alllllllll those things and more


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Nothing just now. 

But used to work with adults with learning difficulties. Absolutely loved it, but then the council decided to close the home, and separate residents that had been together for 20 odd years


----------



## Debs0162 (May 28, 2014)

I work in healthcare IT managing a large team of developers who develop best of breed clinical systems. We work with a large group of dedicated clinicians and the terminology (IT and Clinical) definitely makes your ears bleed! I love my job and I love making a difference for the better to the delivery of patient care


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a project planner within the water industry. I plan & monitor projects through from design through to construction, mainly in the waste water sector (sewage!) & I really enjoy my job.

I work with engineers, scientists, project managers ,etc & have to consider environmental laws, council regulations, consents, costs, etc which I find really interesting


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Half the week I'm a jobbing GP, and I also moonlight at the local OOH GP service to give me a bit more daytime off with the pups and OH 

Ps....... OH wanted to join in, but he decided that if he tells you what he does he'll have to kill you....... not sure if that's because it's a matter of national security or to stop the police knocking on our door


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

What a fabulous range of interesting jobs! 

I'm a primary school teacher. I love it, but it's exceptionally hard work and long hours. It is most definitely NOT 9-3 with 12 weeks holiday!!!

But I really can't see myself ever wanting to do anything else


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Im starting a college course. To pay for everything (including my dogs) I am self employed, designing pet items. I`ve been doing it for a few weeks now and it`s going really well and I`m loving it. Hoping to put it online at some point 
I deliver newspapers as well, but that is the worlds worst job. Especially when its bad weather


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Half the week I'm a jobbing GP, and I also moonlight at the local OOH GP service to give me a bit more daytime off with the pups and OH
> 
> Ps....... OH wanted to join in, but he decided that if he tells you what he does he'll have to kill you....... not sure if that's because it's a matter of national security or to stop the police knocking on our door


Awk you have to tell now promise I'll put myself through the paper shredder when I've read it....


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

There's some really impressive intelligent people on PF 

Its really interesting hearing what people do


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Where are you or is it a secret? My hubby wants to know whether or not you are currently keeping him flying .


If your husband flies lynx, then im keeping his machines sorted!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm impressed with the range of jobs on here!! Really interesting finding out about everyone!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I am now a recruitment consultant, a very recent change. Previous to that I was a social housing officer coordinator. 

It is very long hours (but great money!) but my wife is a dog walker/sitter. So works well for us. I keep the bills paid and she pays for the beers. :crazy:


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm a Training and Development Manager for a franchise of a rather popular fast food restaurant that sells lots of chicken.
I look after training for 4 District Managers, 29 Managers and management teams, and HR for the other 500 or so team members, keeps me busy!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jp kp said:


> If your husband flies lynx, then im keeping his machines sorted!!


Nope; no pie eaters here but there's a slice of "egg and bacon flan" (not quiche you understand) in the fridge .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I'm a Chiropractor

I own and run my own complementary therapy clinic and have a fab team of therapists offering chiropractic, remedial massage, sports therapy and rehab, acupuncture, holistic therapies, counselling, mediation, yoga and pilates.

Been doing it for nearly 10 years now, after 7 years of studying


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I am basically a kennel maid/dog carer, as far as kennel jobs go I couldn't ask for much better. I've been doing it 3 1/2 years and although I love my job it's not something I want to do forever I see this as a 'stepping stone' in a career with dogs


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

A stay-at-home-mam who dabbles in doing house renovations and changeover days at my holiday let property.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Never normally answer these threads but hey...
> 
> After studying a degree in Geographic Information Systems I work as a Systems Support Assistant within the railway industry.
> 
> ...


I did GIS at College and really enjoyed it, I did get a place to study Geography at Uni so in another life would have loved to have been doing something similar to you


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Nope; no pie eaters here but there's a slice of "egg and bacon flan" (not quiche you understand) in the fridge .


Paper shredder primed and ready lol ^^^^ this made me lol


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, what a range of careers, brilliant seeing what everyone does. I've worked in the finance sector for 25 years (I started young, honest!)

Basically a glorified EA. I am good at what I do at work, über organised, although it doesn't carry through to my personal life!

My dream job would be living in a house by the sea in the tropics, sitting on a veranda and proofing books. I LOVE reading and easily read a book a day on holiday. Am always spotting errors and have often thought of writing to publishing houses to point them out! However, don't go by my posts on here as blooming iPad has a mind of its own!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I did GIS at College and really enjoyed it, I did get a place to study Geography at Uni so in another life would have loved to have been doing something similar to you


Haha nice for someone to know what it is 

In reality I don't do GIS in my day job but would have never got the day job without studying GIS. If that makes sense. 

My degree in the first year was heavily geography based in order to understand the basics under GIS.

I always loved geography


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JunoLab said:


> I'm an archivist, and at the moment am City Archivist for York, which means I look after 800 years worth of manuscripts and documents about the city's history. Not much else you can do with a Medieval History degree!


Now that sounds like my dream job.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I work in the operating theatres within a hospital. We do anything from backs to bums (I won't bore people with proper terminology! ) and everything else in between! it's basically all or nothing - you'll have quieter days with big gaps between cases that drag on, or it's all back-to-back and absolutely knackering. It's also high pressured -there is little to no room for mistakes and it's very fast paced. However, it's fabulous as every patient is different and no two days are the same.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a qualified hairdressing did this from leaving school but in 2003 I decided I wanted a carer change into animal care, I'm wouldn't b able to work in a vets I'd b in tears all day especially when they bring them to be pts just not a job for me . So I got a job at a boarding kennels so, i'm a KENNEL ASSISTANT. I've worked at three reasons I won't go into I have left 2 kennels but where I am now is fab love my job!! The reactions of the dogs when they go home puts a smile on my face daily.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

When I got Zipper I was working on the Phones for a major Bank - by the time we got Lilly a year later I had a promotion and was working in People Development - training and recruitment for the same bank.
I took a massive career change and a de-stress and now work as a Support Worker for adults with Autism and LD's 
I love helping people to achieve what they want to achieve.
Bringing up my children and a few extra has been the most rewarding 'job' I've ever done 

I have 3 small fluffies - I suppose I'm a 'fluffy' type of person


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm a secondary school teacher, I teach Art. I was a head of faculty in a large inner-city school until a couple of weeks ago, but my fiancé got a new job so this summer we are moving to Cumbria and I have a new job as an art teacher in a school in a small town


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Awk you have to tell now promise I'll put myself through the paper shredder when I've read it....


He's ex-special forces, but sometimes forgets the 'ex' part  that's why I stick him in the buggy flanked by the two pups when we're out. He thinks he's walking them, but they're really being his minders to keep him out of trouble


----------



## Bexx (Oct 26, 2013)

I've just recently (4 months ago) swapped from being a checkout/PI assistant at Tesco, to my dream job of working in a pharmacy 

I'm currently studying to be a medicine counter assistant and learning about all the drugs and what they're for etc etc. It's a far cry from what I'm used to and sometimes I make little mistakes which annoys and upsets me but I'm no quitter!

I can't wait to finish my course and be qualified, then train to be a dispenser then ultimate goal - pharmacy technician! However long it takes me! Living the dream!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tyton said:


> He's ex-special forces, but sometimes forgets the 'ex' part  that's why I stick him in the buggy flanked by the two pups when we're out. He thinks he's walking them, but they're really being his minders to keep him out of trouble


That made me laugh so much lol love it lol I shall put myself through the paper shredder now


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a qualified nurse. Since qualifying I've worked in the community and in a specialist neurology unit. I'm now working as a health practitioner. I'm based from home and go out for appointments in the morning and spend the rest of my day doing paperwork. Perfect for my dogs and I'm no longer working shifts


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a MA student (for my sins.) But once I've finished with that I'm torn between getting a job as a translator, or being a glutton for punishment and doing a PhD. My research supervisor reckons I'd be a promising PhD student (and lecturer down the line) so we shall see.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hospital midwife.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Really interesting, a few which got a raised eyebrow of interest but I think the only one which made me go  well I never was Babycham no idea why but banker I would never have guessed.

I am an 'architect' with a small 'a' ie: not a member of any governing body nor did I spend 7 years at uni NOT learning how to build buildings, I have a very informal approach to my work which my clients seem to love. Borne out by my workload which is all word of mouth never had to advertise  Sadly that lack of official qualification and poor management skills means I am still poor (perhaps that killer instinct is what they would have taught me at uni ).

Mostly domestic extensions or small individual new dwellings. I love working with the clients (mostly ) my tag is 'practical design and sensible solutions' no egos here, I leave that to the real 'Architects'  

I don't like the frustrations of dealing with government bodies whose organisational skills have dropped to below zero since cutbacks have made a mockery of their jobs 

But secretly its good to have someone to get mad at


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Currently working at the village grocery shop, but waiting to hear back about joining the coastguard, did my last recruitment assessment on Thirsday so fingers crossed I passed and get a training date


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> I'm a secondary school teacher, I teach Art. I was a head of faculty in a large inner-city school until a couple of weeks ago, but my fiancé got a new job so this summer we are moving to Cumbria and I have a new job as an art teacher in a school in a small town


I hope that your move goes well and you're very happy in your new home and job .


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I'm medically retired now but have worked in deaf school as teaching assistant and in units for adults with autism and challenging behaviour. Also used to work at Riding for the Disabled when I was very young..that was very physical (the farm work part!) and leading horses round the paddock with the disabled riders on, lifting them on and off etc.

I did a brief stint at British Rail - material managements ..ordering train parts...so exciting NOT..lol! (office type job decided I hated it and went back to uni to train to work with deaf kids). 

Since having my own difficulties with speech and fine motor co-ordination due to my condition I got into beta testing Apple apps for accessibility. Currently beta testing an app to allow deaf people to use a mobile phone/iPad (or tablet) with data plan as a minicom textphone to use with typetalk which will have a Windows, Android and Apple version available when finished.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

JunoLab said:


> I'm an archivist, and at the moment am City Archivist for York, which means I look after 800 years worth of manuscripts and documents about the city's history. Not much else you can do with a Medieval History degree!


Woo Hoo you live near me!!!
I have been retired for 10 years but was a Macmillan nurse I thought, but morphed into a Clinical Nurse Specialist in Palliative care - then managed to get a degree about 14 years ago as apparently I wasn't qualified for the job unless I had one or was "working towards....." Hey ho


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I work in Customer Service in the Energy industry and as a sideline I make dog collars which I sell locally.

I have had many jobs, including the following


Fire dancer/eater
Stilt Walker
Poi/Juggling toy maker
PA for disabled student
PA for people with spinal injuries
Carer for the elderly
Door Supervisor (commonly known as a Bouncer, which was the most fun job I ever had)
Receptionist
Taxi board operator


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm currently a graduate automotive engineer. From September I'll be a mechanical test systems engineer.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm a podiatrist.

I'm currently self-employed with two different practices. Have been since life with my ex went pear-shaped and I needed maximum flexibility to cope.

Prior to that I managed a big hospital department and worked in Nauru, Samoa and (briefly) in Singapore.

Before that I taught at LaTrobe uni.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I work in the nuclear power industry .


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I have 2 jobs, mostly I work for a company who do stocktakes for a variety of different retail clients including large supermarket and DIY chains - these days I don't crawl round the floor physically counting things all that often as I tend to either be running small to medium sized counts or running the technical side of the biggest counts.
When I'm not doing that I teach (mainly) children to play the bagpipes.


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

I work in a Primary School


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

paddyjulie said:


> I work in the nuclear power industry .


At Sellafield I presume? I have passed it many times when on Holiday in your part of the World.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

AnimalMad88 said:


> I'm a MA student (for my sins.) But once I've finished with that I'm torn between getting a job as a translator, or being a glutton for punishment and doing a PhD. My research supervisor reckons I'd be a promising PhD student (and lecturer down the line) so we shall see.


Yeah I know that feeling - it's exhausting isn't it? I don't go back to uni until September and I'm already panicking about managing work and study. My senior lecturer thinks I ought to do a PhD too, my tiny brain may have exploded by then.

I wish you well in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Hard service manager... Basically I look after the operations side of the building mgt team... Looking after electrical services, hot water and chilled water services (calorifiers, chillers etc), HVAC , water hygiene and that sort of thing . Current job is based in some million square foot of government building is whitehall which keeps me busy.

Not very exciting though!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Parish priest and psychotherapist.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

cbcdesign said:


> At Sellafield I presume? I have passed it many times when on Holiday in your part of the World.


Yep that's the place 

Hope you have lovely holidays this way x


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Some really interesting jobs here. What a broad range of occupations us PF folk have!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I work in a pet food store,meeting different doggies all day long (hard work I know).....well I will be once it opens but until then I'm a shop puttogetherer working with loadsa hunky builders.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

After 30 years of working in Cinemas I gave it up 2 years ago and now run my own collar making business.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Assistant shepherd at busy times of year (hubby is a Farm Manager)
Run a holiday cottage in the Highlands
Volunteer for two GSD Rescues

I was trained as a Legal Secretary and did that as a job in varying locations for 15 years. Prefer what I am doing now though


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well mine has changed

I am almost a qualified PT and volunteer in a community gym training folk.

I am a part time PA for a lady. That involves doing anything and everything for very little monetary return!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

My has changed too! I'm now assistant manager of a children's home.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm an Assistant Support Worker for The Salvation Army, working with young homeless people (16-25).

Prior to that I worked with elderly residents for TSA in a residential home


----------



## hells85 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm a paramedic however it is beginning to affect both my mental and physical health and they keep making our working terms and conditions worse, so I cant see myself doing it for many more years. Just don't know what to do instead.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

ozrex said:


> I'm a podiatrist.
> .


I secretly think I would like to do this! But I had no idea it existed and I'm pretty good at my current job!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I am a self employed Electronics Engineer.


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Me....


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

I work in the NHS. Training to be a childminder soon as we home educate our kids so need something I can do from home. Also blog when I get a spare minute but would have to spend much more time on it to make decent money

Would be my absolute dream to work with animals - used to work in a pet shop and volunteer dog walking for battersea when younger but now I can't cos of the kids  not sure anyone would want a dog walker with a couple of little ones trailing behind and could never afford to start my own shop or similar!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Up until last week I was a secretary/receptionist for a small accountancy firm. It was pretty horrible, not sure how I lasted 2 years but not much choice!

Started a new job last week - online content editor/writer. Pretty much my dream job for this stage in my life. Hoping I can shape it into something that I can freelance at or start my own business so that I can work from home in the next few years and be with Ruska more (and get my second dog!  ).

Only 1 week in though so we will see!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I work in Property Management which is rubbish because our company is a joke. 

I also own my own Property Maintenance company with a team of nice GOOD builders 

And lastly, I've just started working for a company selling health products for humans and animals, mostly based around aloe vera.. 

All boring really but my OH makes jewellery privately and for a good company.. normally lovely jewellery.. so I come home to pretty things (not for me, I'm not that lucky!) to look at :blush:


----------



## Fly dog (Sep 3, 2012)

I used to manage an animal rescue centre, loved the animal side of things but the people were stressful.
Had a few months doing any part time work I could to pay the bills - cleaning, bar work, dog sitting, selling dog treats.
Now I'm just about to go back to charity work, but this time a people charity, and I'll be working as a fundraiser.
I've loved having 4 months with loads of free time, great day time dog walks that would be too crowded at weekends. But it'll be nice to be earning regular money again.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

I`m a canine carer at the dogs trust


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm a Special Educational Needs teacher and a way through a part time Masters in Special Educational needs, which I've had to take a break from as work commitments have become very demanding! 

My job requires a certain personality, you can't take yourself seriously and I would say that the dog who I have is the daftest air head ever! She definitely suits my career!

I can honestly say I wouldn't swap teaching for anything! I love my job, and I love the school where I work


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a small animal stockperson at a local sanctuary, looking after parrots, cage birds, poultry, waterfowl, ornamental gamebirds, rabbits, degu, guinea pigs, goats, sheep, ferrets, alpacas, a llama, pigs & a couple of emu. 

Long hours, little pay & outside whatever the weather, but it's never dull & I love it


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Information Analyst for a private company. Our customers in our sector are NHS trusts. Pay is OK... job is OK...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Leech off the bloke I married :lol:

Hopefully that will change once we get back to the UK and I'm not so bloody limited on where I can work. 5 years I've been out of work now and I hate it.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm a part time Veterinary Receptionist and I love it. My time is split between 2 sites and in the larger practice I meet loads of different people and animals and in the small practice there is no nurse so I get to do the hands on stuff too. Have learnt loads and love the people I work with.

I am also a Volunteer Community Trainer for citizens advice so I go into schools, prisons, supported housing, mental health groups etc and run fun, informative sessions on things like employment rights, banking, budgeting and managing money. Have previously worked in banking so thats my specialty area in our community training team so I tend to write the sessions/lesson plans for the banking sessions too.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So boring compared to what I have read. I am a Transport Co-Ordinator for a commercial refrigeration manufacturer.
I used to be a driver, but health problems mean I now need to be in the office. The good thing is I get 12 days off every Christmas


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Love all these different jobs


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I'm a kennel assistant in a boarding kennels and cattery. 
Not very exciting but I love it!


----------



## houndog (Apr 14, 2012)

I work in a police control room answering calls from the general public.


----------



## Mumfy (Jul 27, 2014)

I work in Graphics / Publications


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Mechanic...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I work in a department store full time at the moment (in Ladieswear), i've been there pretty much since I left school but did work for the RSPCA very briefly, before going back to the retail job i'm in now!

However, things are hopefully going to change soon - I have my assessment exams for the Police this weekend, I am praying I pass them as i've always wanted to be in the police, eventually i'd like to get into the dogs or horses


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Dog groomer. Have been the last 3 or so years.

Whilst training, I did work PT in H&M.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm a Wayleave Officer for an electricity distribution company. In a nutshell, I visit farmers & landowners to try & convince them that having electricity poles & cable on their land is a good idea!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> However, things are hopefully going to change soon - I have my assessment exams for the Police this weekend, I am praying I pass them as i've always wanted to be in the police, eventually i'd like to get into the dogs or horses


Aaaah - good luck!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> I work in a department store full time at the moment (in Ladieswear), i've been there pretty much since I left school but did work for the RSPCA very briefly, before going back to the retail job i'm in now!
> 
> However, things are hopefully going to change soon - I have my assessment exams for the Police this weekend, I am praying I pass them as i've always wanted to be in the police, eventually i'd like to get into the dogs or horses


Good luck  my friend is in training now. I was surprised how long it took


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a Rehomer at Battersea Dogs and Cats Home


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

As you can see from below..run my own online sites and shop making personalised photo gifts..


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I work for a Equine Rescue Charity, I work Part time with the horses and part time in their visitor centre.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

One of the boring ones here, I'm an aviation insurance underwriter - being a bit of an anorak and good with numbers, it works for me 

Also working on an OU degree in a mostly biological direction, not sure what I'm going to do with it as a bit too old to train for my dream job. Should be done by 2017 

ps. having fun with the "guess the military heli" bit on here


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I run a machine that sprays glaze onto plates. It runs on 2 shifts days and noons for 26 years I have got up early and done the days shift now my boss has decided we have to do alternate shifts so on monday I do my first ever noons shift. Try explaining to my dogs that they are not getting breakfast at 4am and instead of me coming home at 2.15 pm it is now going to be 10pm ooooh my neighbours are going to love me.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wilmer said:


> One of the boring ones here, I'm an aviation insurance underwriter - being a bit of an anorak and good with numbers, it works for me
> 
> Also working on an OU degree in a mostly biological direction, not sure what I'm going to do with it as a bit too old to train for my dream job. Should be done by 2017
> 
> ps. having fun with the "guess the military heli" bit on here


Have another one to be getting on with..hubby is the pilot!



ps He isn't on fire :crazy:.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Full time carer to my 22 yr old Autistic son with learning dissabilities so not employed as such


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm 15 so working on my GCSE's right now. I hope to have a dog related career but still not sure what exactly I want to do yet. However I'm studying from home (hence being able to spend time with the dogs) and I've over the last few years we've been doing some volunteer puppy fostering for autism assistance dogs. We had three pups but are taking a break with that for now, it's rewarding but hard work  I'm hoping to do some other projects though...one in the pipeline but we'll see if it comes together!


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> Have another one to be getting on with..hubby is the pilot!


Gazelle? Lovely heli  Display smoke or a bad curry


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wilmer said:


> Gazelle? Lovely heli  Display smoke or a bad curry


He doesn't like Curry much . He was in the Blue Eagles and even now is in a job where he can fly his beloved Gazelle .


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, must be a very skillful guy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wilmer said:


> Wow, must be a very skillful guy!


So he says..his DIY is utterly, utterly awful so he must save it all for work..


----------

